# Help with green wine bottle



## w045cag (Dec 22, 2013)

From what I have found, this shape of bottle is from the mid 1600s. I would just like to know if this is an original or a reproduction. It doesn't look like it's machine made. I don't know very much about antique bottles so any identification would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!  Below is a picture of the front of the bottle.


----------



## w045cag (Dec 22, 2013)

Picture of the side.


----------



## w045cag (Dec 22, 2013)

And a picture of the seal. It appears to be an uppercase J and two stars.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 22, 2013)

Probably a good guess on wine bottle. It has a demijohn look to it with an applied seal which usually gives the bottle more value. Not sure what the stars mean but a very nice bottle and I would assume it not a reproduction. The color and tooled look seem very old to me. I would think that seal would be easy enough to research.Joel


----------



## w045cag (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you! The reason I was thinking reproduction is because I looked up "wine bottle j two stars" and found a couple of other forum posts that had similar bottles and the same seal. Both of those posts said they were probably Jamestown Reproductions. I'm not really sure how to tell a reproduction from an original, though.


----------



## epackage (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks like a repro, Jamestown probably the place...


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 22, 2013)

From the small picture it looks like it is full of small bubbles.  I have a couple of pieces from our south of the border friends with the same evenly bubbled look.  I am going with repro as well.  The pictures I have seen of bottles from the 17th century usually show the glass as a much darker green.  No facts here, only a guess. Scott


----------



## epgorge (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes it does have a Spanish, south American or Italian look to it. What would it be a repro of?Joel


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2013)

w045cag said:
			
		

> Thank you! The reason I was thinking reproduction is because I looked up "wine bottle j two stars" and found a couple of other forum posts that had similar bottles and the same seal. Both of those posts said they were probably Jamestown Reproductions. I'm not really sure how to tell a reproduction from an original, though.



Hello w045cag, Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for showing us your bottle. I'm in the Jamestown Gift Shop camp, also. Was this one of the links that you found? http://forum.antiquebottles-glass.com/discussion/404/bottle-seal-with-j-and-2-stars/p1 What does the base of yours look like? How'd you come upon it? It's meant to mimic a British shaft & globe. 

http://britisharchaeology.ashmus.ox.ac.uk/highlights/bottlesandseals.html​


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

There you go. That is the glory of this sight. Knowledge. Someone will always come along with knowledge and once shared, it is easier to become general knowledge.


----------



## NHkeith (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is the jamestown glass links.http://www.jamestownglasshouse.com/Repro1.htmlhttp://www.jamestownglasshouse.com/Contempo1.html  When I first started collecting bottles ( few years ago). I bought these 12 bottles. and after doing some research and talking to a few knowledgeable collectors. I found out they were likely made down at jamestown. now when I look at them its pretty obvious the glass/product was made in the last 20 years no matter how hard I want them to be 100-200 years old. I paid under 100$ for the lot. so it wasn't too expensive of a lesson..


----------

